# Police Officer University of Massachusetts - Medical School



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
University of Massachusetts - Medical School 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/04/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number*: 2022-41355

*Department:* School - Public Safety - W842500

*Job Type:* Full-Time

*GENERAL SUMMARY OF POSITION:*
Under the direction of the Director of Public Safety or designee, the Police Officer patrols assigned areas of property used, owned or occupied by the University of Massachusetts Medical Center and areas adjacent to the University/Hospital to provide a safe and secure environment for all members of the University/Hospital community by means of an alert and vigilant preventive patrol. University Police Officers deliver a wide variety of services consistent with the needs of the University, its students, staff, patients, and visitors and provide emergency coverage in various classifications.
*MAJOR RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Exercise police powers under M.G.L. Chap. 75 s. 32A in the detection and apprehension of law violators; investigates crimes, accidents and complaints.
Patrol buildings and lands of the University including hospital ensuring the protection of persons and property, being observant for criminal activity, or anything which might endanger life, health, and safety or result in theft or damage to property and reports same for the appropriate action to be taken.
Create and maintain a sense of safety and security within the University/Hospital and adjacent areas enhancing public interest of law enforcement and for the University by constant example of courteous and ethical service.
Aid and assist all persons in danger of physical harm or victims of crime, accidents or illness.
Assist in the maintenance of traffic control on lands of the University; enforces State motor vehicle laws, as well as University/Hospital laws, rules and regulations regarding traffic and parking.
Maintain order at the scene of special events, whether scheduled or unscheduled, upon the lands of the University.
Conduct investigations and submit necessary accurate reports as related to the enforcement of State, Local and University/hospital laws, ordinances and regulations.
Identify criminal offenders, apprehend when necessary, and participate in subsequent court proceedings as required.
Safeguard monies and securities from University/Hospital and Federal repositories to and from the bank, and furnishes escort services as required.
Report punctually to all assignments and responds immediately to all emergencies.
Assist in a courteous manner all persons seeking directions, information or assistance.
Secure and properly records all evidence or other property coming into their custody.
Ensure that all prisoners in their care and custody are safely transported and processed in accordance with Divisional Policies/Procedures
May provide emergency first aid upon the lands of the University/Hospital and call for professional assistance as required. Transports sick/injured persons to the hospital when necessary, or to the appropriate medical facility.
Demonstrate and acquire specialized law enforcement skills; may participate in various community crime prevention programs, departmental out-reach programs and serve on various University/Hospital committees/specialized programs.
Perform other duties as required.
*REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

High school diploma or equivalency certificate
Non academy applicants must be eligible to enter and successfully complete a Massachusetts Municipal Police Training Committee approved full time municipal police academy
Ability to obtain a Class A License to carry a firearm in Massachusetts and certification in firearms proficiency within 6 months of hire
Massachusetts driver's license and the ability to travel to off-site locations
Certification of medical physical examination and physical agility as set by the standards of the Massachusetts Municipal Police Training Committee and successful completion of the requirements of medical examination, physical agility and psychological evaluation testing as set by the University
Certification in First Aid & CPR as required under M.G.L. Chap. 111 s. 201
Knowledge of State laws, University/Hospital and Department Rules and Regulations
Specialized law enforcement skills; Certification/various aspects of Law Enforcement
Considerable knowledge of laws of arrest, search and seizure
Working knowledge of police procedures and practices, fire prevention methods
Knowledge of criminal court procedures
Ability to maintain good order and acceptable personal demeanor under periods of stress, verbal and physical abuse, danger and emotional tension
Ability to deal effectively with all members of the University community and with the public
Ability to plan and supervise work of subordinates
Ability to maintain good order among subordinates and good personal demeanor under stress
Ability to give and carry out oral and written orders and instructions
Possess a valid Massachusetts driver's license and ability to travel to off-site locations
Successfully complete Department Field Training Program as evidenced by ability to learn and perform essential job requirements following training period and evaluation
Full time Municipal Police Academy Certification or ability to obtain a waiver from the Massachusetts Municipal Police Training Committee for full time academy will be considered before non-academy graduate applicants


----------

